# PIGEONS



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I wanted to let everyone know that I am taking in pigeons.

Well I have extra room in my indoor and outdoor lofts/cages and I want to give homes to anybirds that need a home.

I especially want to help those pigeons who have special needs like...... one legged one winged(I have a one winged one myself) (etc)

I hate to see owners of pigeons desperatly trying to find homes for there unwanted,injured,or special needs pigeons.

So if you need to find a good home for your pigeon let me know.

I take ferals,Fancy breeds,utility (etc)


----------



## Ayo (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi,

Where are you located?



> Originally posted by singing birdy:
> *
> I wanted to let everyone know that I am taking in pigeons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Becerra Marco (Jan 24, 2004)

I have birds where are you located

------------------


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I am located in Portland,Or


----------



## SandyDove (Apr 26, 2001)

What kind of care do you provide for these hurt birds? 
I have a "one-legged" pigeon - she can only use one of her legs, the other is terribly contorted. I tried to fix the leg while she was still a squab but to no avail. She just shuffles around on her one good leg and belly and eats and drinks. I have only kept her because I don't have the heart to do anything else with her. Would you be interested in taking her?

SandyDove


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi SandyDove,

Could you please e-mail me at [email protected] about your bird before making any decisions?

Thank you!

Terry


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

I take in special needs pigeons and could take in the one legged pige. I'm in arizona.

I've adopted birds from Mickaboo if you need a referece


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I take in ill & injured pigeons as well, some being non releasable. 

What are the sizes of your lofts? How many pigeons do you plan on housing. 
Is there any chance of posting a couple pictures of your lofts? 

Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Cindy


----------



## Birdle (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello,
Good to read your posting. I live in 
Northern California and have a well
established flock of mixed rollers
who, sadly, need a new home. I have about 35 birds, all healthy, no special needs (although through the years I've had many), but some old. 
This is probably more birds than you bargained for, but let me know what you think.
J


----------



## Sabrina Rhodes (May 13, 2004)

Hello, I live in Medford, Oregon and I have a pigeon that needs a good home. Her? name is Peeps and I do love her, but I am unable to provide a safe home for her.She is a ferral my daughter saved as a baby. We raised her from pen feathers up. She's around two months old. She flies all over the house and hasnever been in a cage. She does go outside, but there are so many hawks & cats around here I worry. But I can't have her in the house all the time because she follows me everywhere. This includes the kitchen when I'm cooking. I do not have any transpo to get where you are. Do you know anyone in this valley? please reply,or email me at [email protected] Thanks, Sabrina


----------

